# Online Driver Help-blue phone icon



## Scottishdave (Nov 5, 2017)

As a new Uber driver in Sydney, I, like all new drivers, am eager to learn as fast as possible. I’ve been watching American YouTube Uber driver help videos and they keep referring to telephone help via a blue phone help icon inside the Uber driver app. It appears not to be a feature for Australian Uber drivers.
Will we ever get that feature here in Australia?
Also, is there anyway to contact Uber apart from visiting a Greenlight hub where I have spent around an hour each time, eg email address or phone number?


----------



## weekendnightdriver (Sep 5, 2016)

Scottishdave said:


> Also, is there anyway to contact Uber apart from visiting a Greenlight hub where I have spent around an hour each time, eg email address or phone number?


Are you a full timer? If you become a platinum momentum member, you can request a call back through which you can get a call from them in a few hours.
Or if you message them or post a message on their FB page, you can get their response.


----------



## Scottishdave (Nov 5, 2017)

No, just a part-timer. I'll follow your advice and try Facebook's messenger. Many thanks.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

We don’t have the blue help phone icon in Australia and I’ve not seen any suggestion we are going to get it.


----------



## corsair (Oct 16, 2017)

Scottishdave said:


> Also, is there anyway to contact Uber apart from visiting a Greenlight hub


Try using [email protected] You should receive a reply within 2-3 hours


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

If you are spending an hour visiting a Greenlight Hub, that is NOT acceptable. Ensure you 0* the service. 

It might not be fair on the person you are rating, true. However what other voice do you to say that the support via the app is terrible and the hub is not offering a level of service that you think is acceptable? Don't worry, even though as ANTS we are told not to worry about an occassional 1* rating for a trip, if you 0* the Greenlight Hub, expect the occassional followup call to provide additional feedback on the service. It's ironic cause we cannot call them or get a rating changed, but they can.

I also suspect your area manager gets a bonus ranked on the performance of the various matrix, including the Greenlight Hub. Hit them where it hurts and if enough ANTS do it, perhaps they will throw more resources at support.


----------

